# !!!!EM PLAH



## Fox Glove (Dec 24, 2008)

!!!EM PLEH EKOJ A TON SI SIHT

PLAH SDRAWKCAB GNIEPYT SI SMROF TENRETNI YM NO GNIHTYREVE

EDIT: Oh okay I fix'd it but anyone mind enlightening me onto why firefox decided to have a retard moment? >:E


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 24, 2008)

Run a virus scan for any malware if this isn't a joke.


----------



## Beastcub (Dec 24, 2008)

WHAT???!!! >_o


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 24, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> WHAT???!!! >_o


 
She says that something's wrong with her computer that causes all forms in her browser to type everything backwards, and that this isn't a joke.

Also, again if this isn't a joke, try a different browser.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 24, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> She says that something's wrong with her computer that causes all forms in her browser to type everything backwards, and that this isn't a joke.
> 
> Also, again if this isn't a joke, try a different browser.


Read the edit.

Anyway I'm now just curious about why firefox decided to make me RAAAAAGEEEE


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 24, 2008)

FireFox is retarded and over-rated to begin with. It caused my _whole system_ to crash, causing my computer to completely restart.

Also, this should go in the *Bits and Bytes* section of the Forums.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 24, 2008)

Or maybe just plain deleted.

IDK, spam it up baby.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 24, 2008)

Hay guise wats goin on in this thread?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

This made me lmao, so enlighten me on what the problem was since you say you fixed it. *giggles*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh lol, that's precious.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 24, 2008)

Was it something like this?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 24, 2008)

My FireFox used to do that alot, it sucked. I just closed the window and started it up again and it fixed itself XD


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

That made my brain hurt.

But I've never seen that before.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 24, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> My FireFox used to do that alot, it sucked. I just closed the window and started it up again and it fixed itself XD


*YES* that is what happened.

The only clue I got from what happened is opening up the error console and noticing that on the forums I was having a shitload of font errors for some reason or another.


----------



## Oskenso (Dec 25, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Was it something like this?


I like ;3


----------



## Ginakki (Dec 25, 2008)

Well that's weird. Funny, though.

I've never had any problems with Firefox. What version do you use? And do you, perhaps, have a right-to-left locale installed?


----------



## Raithah (Dec 25, 2008)

Could you try something? Go to Control Panel-Regional and Language Options-Languages-Details, then check out the installed services. You should have something like English (United States)/Keyboard/US. Click the box labeled "Key Settings" and insure that you don't have any of the switches assigned to a key combination.

Or take the short & easy route, try hitting Alt-Shift then Ctrl-Shift and see what happens :3. My guess is that the computer is switching keyboard layouts.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 25, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> My FireFox used to do that alot, it sucked. I just closed the window and started it up again and it fixed itself XD



This. A lot. Sucked.

Just update your Firefox. It hasn't done it in months.


----------

